# young ringneck dove yorkshire, england



## RedSky (Apr 5, 2010)

Yesterday as I let the dog out into the garden he chased a pair of magpies from what I assumed was his bone, or something similar... normally he ignors birds.
Well it turned out to be a ringneck dove, I think he is about 18-20 days, a photo will soon follow... I left him be for a while but no sign of mum or dad and he just didn't move. He looked very bewildered, his eyes appeared very sunk and he made no attempt to move when I finally gave in and picked him up... A cat was showing too much interest 

I really didn't want to move him and even brought him back outside after some warm water perked him up... but still no mum or dad, and there is no chance he can fly yet.

I've been out searching today for some baby bird food, but had no look! 4 different pet shops, one even said they had it in, got there, and they're out of stock! Was not amused...
He's showing no signs of interest in eating, but once I put something into his mouth he eats it.
So what do I feed him on, how often and what do I do with him???
Ohh and is theyre anywhere that may be better equiped to deal with the little guy... back to work tomorrow and dont think he would appreciate a noisey nursery environment!
thanks for reading


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I am sure someone will come on this post to help you in your area ..There is a nice baby food on this address that you could make up if it is still a young bird and not good at seed yet...http://kjcii.webs.com/handfeeding.htm and I hopes this helps for now until someone in your area responds...Thank you for taking care of your dove...c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

A person by the name of Feefo is in your area I believe and you could send her a personal message for she has a beautiful web site that tells you how to care for a baby pigeon or dove but I am sure maybe she will be on soon.. Her name is Feefo....c.hert


----------



## RedSky (Apr 5, 2010)

Ohh think I best add that he still seems very lethargic, just sits in the place ive put him in a cat box, no noise or anything... looked in the trees outside, still no sign of any parents, which is strange as we usually have plenty of ringnecks around! mean magpies!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you have the birdie inside and is he contained secure and is he warm and does he have feathers...What is the temperature there if he is cold he will be lethargic..please respond...c.hert


----------



## RedSky (Apr 5, 2010)

he is inside, in a cat carrier, nice and snug. The carrier is sat ontop of my snake tank, so he should be warm enough. Outside is freezing though, so not sure how he would of survived last night without mum and dad.
He has some feathers, Im working on getting a picture


----------



## RedSky (Apr 5, 2010)

hope this works! haha


----------



## RedSky (Apr 5, 2010)

he is quite old, but not interested in eating... what should I be trying him on? Looked around the site and it says seeds... we have some wild bird seed but he isnt interested at all...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I have sent freefo a message and I hope she gets back to you...waiting for the pictures and see if the baby is warm to the touch--do you have a heating pad or a hot water bottle ...Is the babies eyes open? Are the eyes blinking???Do the baby have any kind of unusual smell in the mouth area or different colorations? Do the baby in the naval area underneath have any kind of sores or different coloring? c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

He is absolutely gorgous please take good care of this little one and I am going to walk you through this until Feefo arrives and she will--she is wonderful ---Answer my prior questions and we will walk this path together...c.hert


----------



## RedSky (Apr 5, 2010)

his eyes are open, he was blinking before I gave him water, then he came round last night, today he hasnt been though.
When I found him he seemed cleanish except for quite a bit of guano stuck undearneath him. Ive tried cleaning him, but dont want him getting cold...
everything else looks ok... but thats just to me...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you have any frozen peas or corn around in your kitchen what do you have-do you have bird food or seeds and do you have a coffee grinder and do you have dry dog food with mostley meat for protein in your household in the dry dogfood (chicken would be preferred in the dry dog food as first ingredient...c.hert


----------



## RedSky (Apr 5, 2010)

peas and sweet corn, wild bird seed, blender, wet and dry dog food (both chicken)... got all that...

thanks for your help, i feel so lost, poor little thing! must miss mum n dads yummy food!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Take the peas and corn and heat---warm---not hot--and put them in this babies mouth one at a time and see if he can swallow it--wrap a towel around him to control his wings and set on your lap or a table and feed him immediately the peas and corn and maybe for now start with 5 pieces of each--for now...c.hert


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for contacting me c.hert! 

The sunken eyes suggest that he may be dehydrated, you can mix a pint of warm water with 1/2 teaspoon salt and one half tablespoon honey or sugar, pour some out into a shallow container and dip his beak in it, he might drink a bit.

I'm caring for a dove that is probably the same age, feeding him defrosted (warm) corn. Start slowly as c.hert recommends, because you have to see whether his digestive system is working. Leave the corn in the water and pick out each piece while it is wet (you can give two pieces at a time to reduce the number of times you have to open his beak.) Gradually you can build up to 30 pieces three times a day. 

Feel hs crop before and after you feed him. That way you will be able to tell what it feels like when it is empty. If his crop hasn't emptied when you go to feed him again, then wait until it empties.

Can you tell me where you are? There may be a wildlife hospital or sanctuary near you that can help.

It will also help if you watch his poops and let us know what colour and consistency they are. Healthy collared dove poops are neat and firm, pale brown with a white cap.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you working on the prior post about the peas and corn---please come back on line for I would appreciate that and tell me the story...c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank God you came in and I leave you RedSky in the hands of this beautiful person and if you follow her directions we will all make it fine.......I will be watching...Thank you Feefo c.hert


----------



## RedSky (Apr 5, 2010)

hi, yeah, hes just eaten them, when i put my fingers at the sides of his mouth he opens wide! it is so unbelievably cute!
Does he also need to drink?? Ive tried dropping water onto the end of his beak but he just shakes his head...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats wonderful and Feefo will walk you through and I will watch this thread to see how you too are doing--this is wonderful--for we are in the mist of saving a dove..c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Keep me posted you two let me know whats happening with the darling?? c.hert


----------



## RedSky (Apr 5, 2010)

this may sound stupid... but i cant feel his 'crop'??? Ive looked after parrots in the past and been able to just see theres, but this little guy is confusing me!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Feefo will help you find it and its not stupid for I have trouble finding crops too and its gushy feeling and you will learn with experience -the main point is the baby is getting food and liquid and feefo will walk you through all of this---thanks for the update and I am here until I am thrown off the post or everybody goes to bed..c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Is Freefo still there helping you --whats happening now---so glad you got that birdie food and water and its warm and secure--but keep me posted and if you go off this posting let me know--don't know what time it is there....Freefo are you there..c.hert


----------



## RedSky (Apr 5, 2010)

hey, yeah, im still searching the forum, trying to learn as much as I can to help the little guy! He's back in his box nice and warm at the moment, after eating some sweetcorn and pooing a nice healthy looking blob on my leg! the monkey!!! :-D


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

You are going to get attached just like we did with pigeons and you will learn to love the poop now you know you need to feed it every few hours and make sure it is hydrated and Feefo told you all that I guess--she has a neat web page did she give you the address to it....c.hert


----------



## RedSky (Apr 5, 2010)

yeah, but I've always loved animals, just never typical birds, parrots and birds of prey yeah, but a dove I see everyday in my garden. Now Ive read more about them I'm thinking I've missed out on alot of dove friendly time! lol
thats it im sold! haha would love some pigeons as pets! think my dog would aswell!

Here he is sleeping next to the baby after I'd given the little guy his supper last night!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats a big baby...c.hert


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> when i put my fingers at the sides of his mouth he opens wide



That is good, it makes feeding that much easier. This is the link to my website which shows various methods of feeding a baby pigeon, the bottle method which is covered on the "rescuing a baby pigeon" page might work with him.

http://pigeonrescueuk.webs.com/


----------



## RedSky (Apr 5, 2010)

Just thought that I would update on the bird, unfortunatly he didnt make it. The decision was made today to end his short life rather than allow him to suffer further.
It seems that he couldnt digest the peas and sweetcorn, and so his crop would not empty. 
After having him for nearly a week, I became very attached to the little guy and he will be greatly missed.
He is to be buried besides my other very much missed pets.
RIP Little Squabby
xXx


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

So so sorry and thank you for the update and you have my heart felt sympathy and I know you did the best that you could with this squabby..c.hert


----------

